

Why we make you type “$0” - oaa
http://blog.elementaryos.org/post/110645528530/payments

======
med00d
I get what they're saying here, but given the fact that the UI is almost an
exact ripoff of OSX, it's a little hard to take it seriously. "Give us money
for building this OSX ripoff, we deserve it." I agree that people should be
paid for their work, but I also have a problem with asking for money for
stolen ideas.

------
zaccus
This is so stupid. If you want $10 for your product, then charge $10 for it.

If you're offering your product that your team worked hard on for $0, then
someone paying $0 for it is not cheating the system.

Your company's profitability is your responsibility, not mine.

------
dbbolton
If anyone deserves my donations, it's the Linux Foundation, GNU, Debian,
Ubuntu, Gnome, and every other giant on whose shoulders Elementary stands.

------
underwatr
I don't argue that its worth more than zero, but let's say the whole OS is
worth $50 then what % of the source code is from the elementary team? They
deserve their fair share.

